# Is this a Dragon Blood peacock.



## PACICHLIDS (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

These hybrid peacocks go by a number of various names. It doesn't have as much red pigment as a "good" dragon blood peacock, but that doesn't mean it isn't one, or any of the other man made hybrids.


----------



## PACICHLIDS (Jun 3, 2012)

The picture doesnt really show his real color but hes really shinny red in the light.


----------



## PACICHLIDS (Jun 3, 2012)

I wanna know what someone might think he is cause hes in a breeder tank and i want females for him if he even is a male haha.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

PACICHLIDS said:


> I wanna know what someone might think he is cause hes in a breeder tank and i want females for him if he even is a male haha.


If looking to breed I would get a better coloured example of this (guessed at) hybrid. Guessed as as the secret of their making is still that, a secret.


----------

